# eine evtl. leichte frage...



## mediwolle (1. Jun 2009)

Also, ich weiß nicht genau, wo ich's reinschreiben soll, desshalb stehts jetzt hier:
Ich lerne gerade mit dem alten Hefter meiner Freundin Java und bin auf ein Problem gestoßen, das eventuell an meinem System (Ubuntu 9.04), an meinem Programm (Eclipse SDK für Linux), oder an sonst was liegt.

Eclipse meldet mir an den mit Zeilenkommis versehenen Zeilen einen Fehler.


```
public class rechnen
{
	public static void main( String[]Args )
	{
		int kennz;
		double a, b;
		System.out.println();
		System.out.println("Mehrfachauswahl");
		System.out.println();
		System.out.println("Geben Sie bitte Wert a an");
		a=In.readDouble(); // Hier kommt In cannot be resolved
		System.out.println("Geben Sie bitte Wert b an");
		b=In.readDouble(); // Hier auch
		System.out.println();
		System.out.println("Bitte wählen Sie:");
		System.out.println();
		System.out.println("Addition		(1)");
		System.out.println("Subtraktion		(2)");
		System.out.println("Multiplikation	(3)");
		System.out.println("Division		(4)");
		System.out.println();
		kennz=In.readInt(); // Und hier genauso
		System.out.println();
		switch (kennz) {
		case 1:	System.out.println("Sie haben Addition gewählt");
				System.out.println(a+b);
		break;
		
		case 2:	System.out.println("Sie haben Subtraktion gewählt");
				System.out.println(a-b);
		break;
		
		case 3:	System.out.println("Sie haben Multiplikation gewählt");
				System.out.println(a*b);
		break;
		
		case 4:	System.out.println("Sie haben Division gewählt");
				System.out.println(a/b);
		break;
		
		default:System.out.println("Falsche Eingabe");
		}
		
	}
}
```

Ich hab schon im I-net gestöbert, bin aber ehrlich gesagt nur auf Schrott gestoßen.

Würde mich über Antwort freuen...

mediwolle


----------



## maki (1. Jun 2009)

Ja, was ist denn "In"? 

Musst schon die Bibliothek (jar Archiv) mit einbinden, dann klappt das.
Liegt also weder an deinem OS noch an Eclipse 

Viele Proffs. schreiben ihren Studenten kleine Bibliotheken die ihnen helfen sollen, zB. zum lesen von der Konsole 

Würde dir empfehlen ein Standard-Anfängerbuch/Tutorial zu verwenden, anstatt unvollständige Skripte aus Vorleseungen (weil die Bibliotheken fehlen).


----------



## mediwolle (1. Jun 2009)

Ok, danke. Könnt ihr mir ein Anfängerbuch empfehlen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Jun 2009)

Hier sollte auch etwas für dich dabei sein: Bücher, Tutorials und Links - java-forum.org


----------

